# 2.5 % Sequestration



## newcommer (Mar 27, 2013)

I think all this sequestration BS is all made up by the Obummer Adm. to scare people and to get his big cuts to the military. Why would a 2.5% cut cause so much loss in jobs, closures of airports, federal government, etc. Just think how could such a small cut cause so much pain, I think it is all exaggeration because that's what the Adm. wants is to hurt the US ecomony and all it'speople. I DON'T BELIEVE 2.5 % CUT COULD NOT CAUSE ALL THIS PAIN


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

This is a reduction in increase, not real cut anyway. It's all about winning the media war, not telling the truth.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

And it'd really only be 1.25%.

We print double that a month.


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

newcommer said:


> I think all this sequestration BS is all made up by the Obummer Adm. ...


You're probably closer to the truth than you'd want to think.

In fact, Obama *AUTHORED* the sequestration bill.

There are no "cuts", just not as much of an increase as *any* of the traitors want.

The "layoffs", the closing of the White House Tours, the talk of terminating Federal Law Enforcement, the threatened staff reduction at the Secret Service, and all the hype about people's "entitlements" going away is simply called *"selling the con."*

...and remember, that sequestration bill had to be *voted* upon by Congress.... *THEY PASSED* it.

...lonk liff da' fuhrer....


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Sequester is 85 billion in "cuts" over a year... yet QE whatever number we're up to is creating 85 billion each and every month. 

Yes, the sequester is BS.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

I see on Fox news now their pulling people off the front lines of the border patrol because of the sequester, unbelievable!


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, has anyone felt any ill effects from this? I have not. I guess we can do without the additional spending and bs.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

cnsper said:


> Well, has anyone felt any ill effects from this? I have not. I guess we can do without the additional spending and bs.


US has boxed all of us into a corner. We expect certain govt benefits, employees expect certain pay, GDP depends on that pay and benefits, and finally tax revenue depends on the GDP. Cut spending, and you lose revenue, and expenses go up...


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

partdeux said:


> US has boxed all of us into a corner. We expect certain govt benefits, employees expect certain pay, GDP depends on that pay and benefits, and finally tax revenue depends on the GDP. Cut spending, and you lose revenue, and expenses go up...


Nobody has cut any spending yet.


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

We have felt it out here in Virginia Beach, I have had several customers that had to cancel purchases or lay-a-ways because they had their jobs/hours/pay cut and they can't afford it anymore. Also bases are closing gyms, commisaries, and exchanges on certain days now. I know of several government employes that were decent GS levels and they are now layed off.
It may seem like it's all smoke and mirrors and it isn't really doing anything but it has affected my area and it's hurting more than just those directly. I own a shoe store and because of the sequestration people are becoming more fearful of spending again and so my sales are down now too. Plus add on top of that the new tax hikes from this admin. then the crap with obama care, it's a wonder if I will be able to make it out of 2013 in tact.
It's actually to the point where I am looking for a full time job with bennies, just so I can make sure the bills get paid, and the wife is taken care of. (She works full time too, but no bennies)


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Shammua said:


> We have felt it out here in Virginia Beach, I have had several customers that had to cancel purchases or lay-a-ways because they had their jobs/hours/pay cut and they can't afford it anymore. Also bases are closing gyms, commisaries, and exchanges on certain days now. I know of several government employes that were decent GS levels and they are now layed off.
> It may seem like it's all smoke and mirrors and it isn't really doing anything but it has affected my area and it's hurting more than just those directly. I own a shoe store and because of the sequestration people are becoming more fearful of spending again and so my sales are down now too. Plus add on top of that the new tax hikes from this admin. then the crap with obama care, it's a wonder if I will be able to make it out of 2013 in tact.
> It's actually to the point where I am looking for a full time job with bennies, just so I can make sure the bills get paid, and the wife is taken care of. (She works full time too, but no bennies)


My guess/belief... these actions they are taking is something they wanted to do anyway, they're just using sequester as the excuse. Then again when the economy finally fails, this little bit of stuff they are doing here or there will become wide spread and the new norm.


----------



## majmill (Jun 6, 2012)

cnsper said:


> Well, has anyone felt any ill effects from this? I have not. I guess we can do without the additional spending and bs.


I am a disabled vet and Yes, my travel pay has been cut by 25%, I'm not complaining I'm willing to do my share. What I've always disliked is having to travel 88 miles to see the doctor. I'm not young anymore!


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm not going to apologize for believing (knowing) the government needs more actual cutting to spending. I don't have a wish that some people suffer economically. Maybe it's time to look for other avenues of income? The military needs to be cut. They blew the budget on at least one war for nothing and gained nothing for the country, but made a bunch of contractors and suppliers rich to our detriment. The Iraq War is over. Draw down time for spending is past due. We have not need for it now.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

majmill said:


> I am a disabled vet and Yes, my travel pay has been cut by 25%, I'm not complaining I'm willing to do my share. What I've always disliked is having to travel 88 miles to see the doctor. I'm not young anymore!


Ok, I am dumb, what is travel pay?


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

tenOC said:


> I'm not going to apologize for believing (knowing) the government needs more actual cutting to spending. I don't have a wish that some people suffer economically. Maybe it's time to look for other avenues of income? The military needs to be cut. They blew the budget on at least one war for nothing and gained nothing for the country, but made a bunch of contractors and suppliers rich to our detriment. The Iraq War is over. Draw down time for spending is past due. We have not need for it now.


It's not the war now that's is causing the issue - it's entitlements.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

The other point of the sequester cuts is to terrify the public with the thought of any spending cuts whatsoever.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

See, now I would say the problem is a fractional reserve banking system using fiat currency created by by debt and predicated on the notion of infinite growth inside a finite system... But certainly welfare recipients are easy to blame, even if 'entittlements' do actually help some people who otherwise wouldn't make it. As an added bonus, when we find a place to point a finger, we don't have to bother with questioning the underlying system...


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

And you'd be surprised at who is taking the most welfare. Disability recipients.

NPR had a show last week that Rush Limbaugh covered. It turns out that Food Stamps and traditional welfare recipients aren't taking as much in payments as Disability recipients are. There are only 14 million of them and they cost more than the 40 milllion Food Stampers. This will hit close to home for a lot of people, but if you listened to Rush 3-27-13 in the second hour you know he covered it.

The study showed that it's become the new stop gap retirement until SS kicks in for Boomers. They apply and if denied they appeal until they receive it. And when an attorney represents them before the panel or judge, there is nobody on the other side to protest the claims. IOWs, if it were a trial you'd have opposing attorneys on each side of the court room. There is no attorney present to question the legitimacy of the claims for the people in disability cases. The applicant just brings a doctor's diagnosis and if he/she has to an attorney for an appeal. There is no diagnosis for having "disability". It was never meant to be gamed the way it is being done now. Average income taken for a person on disability ranges from $250,000 to $350,000 before they get on Social Security.

Anecdotals included one man receiving disability for a diagnosis of "trigger finger". One disability judge was having a private discussion with a someone on disability and asked him what was the reason he got the federal benefits for. The man answered, "I have high blood pressure." The judge said, "so do I. Do you have anything else?" The man said, "I have diabetes." The judge said, "So do I."

Here's the story Rush was referring to when he was bashing disability recipients.
http://apps.npr.org/unfit-for-work/


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

FatTire said:


> See, now I would say the problem is a fractional reserve banking system using fiat currency created by by debt and predicated on the notion of infinite growth inside a finite system...


I would agree that that is the root of the problem. And eliminating their funding is the only FIRST step that can fix the continual train wreck.


> But certainly welfare recipients are easy to blame, even if 'entittlements' do actually help some people who otherwise wouldn't make it. As an added bonus, when we find a place to point a finger, we don't have to bother with questioning the underlying system...


I'll qualify that welfare is usually more than most people think it is. All the federal assistance programs of SSI, SSD, Food Stamps, Medicaid, Medicare, etc.. are all welfare programs. They were created as such even though people on them will argue to their last breath that they aren't. We call the 'entitlements' now. Traditional welfare and food stamps are entitlements, but we like to separate them in our minds.

I know plenty of people on disability. I don't know one single person on disability who can't work. I know plenty that work their butts off drinking beer, partying, planting gardens, moving their family and all their possessions across country, laying carpet on the side for cash, Operating mowing businesses on the side for cash, fishing, etc.. I never met one single person who can't work. Steven Hawking works.

Communism just doesn't work. It never will because it's a Utopian theory. Anarchy is another that would never work. Both sound great in outcome. Humans just aren't capable of accomplishing either of them.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

majmill said:


> I am a disabled vet and Yes, my travel pay has been cut by 25%, I'm not complaining I'm willing to do my share. What I've always disliked is having to travel 88 miles to see the doctor. I'm not young anymore!


Your benefits should be the last to be cut.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

I know that all of the funding for college classes while you're in the military and the gi bill got cut. I don't understand why people who are on welfare feel they should get the same quality of life as those who do not need help. That is why I like programs such as WIC which only allows the purchase of healthy pre-approved foods with high nutritional content. I think that most of them would benefit from living off of food storage.


----------

